# Driving the bridge into San Francisco



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends.
In January we headed across the bridge
for yet another San Francisco Adventure.
What a pretty bridge !! What Fantastic views !!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMdQifP7idg[/ame]

See You in the Campgrounds !!!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------



## emmabrianmic (Jan 28, 2016)

Great video! That is wonderful bridge, really awesome view. Thanks for sharing


----------

